# Started Working On The Heavy 10. Pretty Worn



## Paul in OKC (Feb 17, 2016)

(Previous post "New One")
Well, got it in place where it will sit in the garage. Now that I have started messing with it, I might should have taken a better look when buying. The ways are pretty worn. It looked like the guy kept oil on it, but the oil is so full of grit. Got the cross slide screw cover off and it was ugly underneath. That surface isn't too bad. Chuck is stuck on. Going to make a tool to lock on the back of the spindle to work on that. It is probably worn, too, but is an adjustable three jaw .  Some one has used a pipe wrench on the back of the spindle in the past . Couple of the gears are pretty worn, not too worried about that.......yet. Plan to keep digging. Got the felt kit for it today with the wicks, so....... No doubt will be usable for things, just a little disappointed that I wanted it bad enough to, well, you know!


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 18, 2016)

Sometimes our head says no but our heart says yes. You have it now you just have to work through it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2016)

None of it sounds like things that can't be overcome, parts can be found for it, in fact there is a bunch of stuff on fee bay right now. Pull up your britches, roll up your sleeves, and get to work on saving her, you'll be proud that you did. Read through my restore thread if you have the time, if nothing else it will show you that you can work through adversity. Worse case sena Rio you can get the bed reground. Anything else is replaceable. Don't be too hard on yourself, it'll be a great lathe once you fix her up.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 18, 2016)

No regrets here. No doubt about working through the stuff, just a bit of a set back I wasn't expecting. Like I said, no doubt it will do all I need if for in a home shop.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice build on yours, woodtick. Very slick. Do you still make the wood turning tools?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2016)

Paul in OKC said:


> Nice build on yours, woodtick. Very slick. Do you still make the wood turning tools?


I do, but I have moved and I'm still setting the new shops up. The wood shop is almost done and then it's on to the metal shop. At least they are separated now, Metal machines do not like sawdust in the oil, lol. So right after I got the lathe done I had to take it all apart again to move it, lol.


----------



## brino (Feb 18, 2016)

I learned so much from my first (worn-out, overpriced, undersized) lathe that I don't think I would change my decision to buy it even if I could to it over. I learned too much about how to deal with chatter, how to sharpen tool bits, how to turn and even part-off , how to disassemble, lubricate, reassemble, etc. It was a very valuable experience...more valuable than the lathe itself.

My advice is just to take it slow, research any unknowns (so you don't cause any new damage) and learn the lathe inside and out.

Not only will the equipment be better off, but so will you!

There are many knowledgeable people here to help. (I know there is a thread on removing a stuck chuck!)

Good Luck and please keep updating this thread with pictures and progress. It will help many others going thru the same thing.

-brino


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 25, 2016)

Haven't had a lot of time to work on this lately, but got out last night to work on removing the chuck. Made a clamp for the back of the spindle, locked the chuck in place, and proceeded to bend the bar I was using on the clamp! Will rework that today for better leverage. While doing this, I noticed a LOT of play in the rear spindle bearing/bushing. Not sure if removing the shims will be enough to take it out. Will find out soon enough, I recon. I am looking forward to getting it apart to see.


----------



## brino (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey Paul,

Be careful of trying to use the backgear to hold the spindle while trying to turn the chuck, it can lead to broken gear teeth.

Here are some links to struggles with stuck chucks......hopefully some investigation can find a method that will work for you:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/stuck-chuck-and-head-cleaning.39111/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/chuck-removal-problem.38803/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/how-to-remove-a-stuck-chuck-pdf.1052/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/how-to-remove-a-stuck-chuck-alternate-method-pdf.1433/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-i-removed-my-stuck-chuck.25771/

In those you'll see the idea of removing the chuck from the backing plate that is stuck on the spindle. You can then heat the backing plate (and possibly cool the spindle) to attempt breaking the bond.

I also like the 50/50 mix of ATF and acetone.

On something sensitive, I often find that a thousand little whacks are better then a few big ones. I have air chisels that I cut off flat and use for delivering the thousand little whacks. Both air pressure and your push on the tool can control the strength of the blows.

Hopefully you do not have to go as far as cutting off the backing plate.....

-brino


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks, Brino. I saw the one  I'm using.................somewhere! Made a split piece that clamps on the back of the spindle. No gears are to be harmed using this method  I will try to take a pic or two next chance I have to work on it. And I agree with the tiny little whacks. Do that often for stuck screwed on things. Speaking of gears, are the outboard gears available somewhere? Or are they standard enough to be ordered. Mainly the large one. Its teeth are pretty thin. It has been run too tight.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2016)

Probably feebay for the gears, or make them or have them made. Not much of anything new can be purchased for the old southbends.


----------

